# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türkler Anadolu'ya Hangi Tarihlerde Akınlar Düzenlemiştir

## veli

anadolu.jpg
Türklerin Anadolu toprağındaki tarihi çok yenidir. Yaklaşık 900 yıl. Oysa Anadolu'da 12 bin yıl öncesine giden yerleşim yerleri vardır. Anadolu'da Türklerden önce Hitit, Frig, Urartu, Lidya, Yunan, Roma ve Bizans gibi uygarlıklar yaşadı. 1000'li yıllardan itibaren ise Anadolu Türklerin vatanı olmaya başladı.

Oğuz Türkleri 1000'li yıllarda Orta Asya'dan batıya doğru büyük bir göç yapıyordu. Oğuzların büyük bir kolu Selçuk Bey önderliğinde Maveaünnehir, Horasan ve İran bölgesine indi. Daha sonra, Selçuk beyin torunları Çağrı ve Tuğrul beyler Horasan bölgesinde Büyük Selçuklu Devleti'ni kurdular. Ama Oğuz Türklerinin yayıldığı alan İran Maveraünnehir ve İran ile sınırlı değildi. Daha Büyük Selçuklu Devleti kurulmadan önce Çağrı Bey önderliğindeki göçebe Oğuz kabileleri (Türkmenler), 1018 yılında Azerbaycan üzerinden Anadolu'ya girdiler. Burada önlerine çıkan kuvvetleri dağıttılar. Çağrı Bey Anadolu'da bir süre kalarak keşif ve istila hareketinde bulundu. Sonra kardeşi, Tuğrul Bey'in yanına döndü. Anadolu'nun iklimi ve geniş otlakları Türkmenler için son derece elverişliydi. Zaten, o dönemde Doğu Anadolu'da Bizans egemenliği iyice zayıflamıştı. Bu durum Selçukluların ve Türkmenlerin Anadolu'ya akınlarını kolaylaştırıyordu.




Büyük Selçuklu Devleti Horasan ve İran toprakları üzerinde kurulduktan sonra, kendi toprakları büyük bir Oğuz (Türkmen) akınına uğradı. Selçuklu hükümdarları bu Türkmenleri batı sınırındaki uc bölgelerine yerleştirme siyaseti izlediler. Tuğrul Bey ve Alp Arslan bu siyaseti başarı ile uyguladılar.


Selçuklu Sultanı Tuğrul Bey, başka bir kardeşi olan İbrahim Yınal'ı, kuzenleri Kutalmış ve Hasan'ı bir ordu ile Anadolu'ya gönderdi. Amaç, Türkmenleri Anadolu'ya geçirmek için yol açmaktı. Bu ordu 1048 yılında Erzurum yakınlarındaki Pasinler ovasında ağır bir yenilgiye uğrattı. Bu savaş Selçukluların Bizans'a karşı kazandığı ilk büyük zaferdi. Bu zaferden sonra Türkmenler Anadolu'nun iç kısmına kadar yayıldılar.



Tuğrul ve Çağrı bey döneminde yapılan akınlar sonucunda Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'da önemli Bizans şehirleri ve kasabaları ele geçirildi. Çağrı Bey'in oğlu Yakuti Erzurum, Kemah, Malatya ve Sivas'ı ele geçirdi. Tüm bu akınları durdurabilmek için Bizans İmparatorluğu iki sefer yaptı, ancak başarılı olmadı. Alp Arslan döneminde ise Bizans devam eden Selçuklu ve Türkmen akınlarını durdurabilmek için son şansını deneyecekti.




Nihayet Bizans ordusu doğuya doğru sefere çıktı. Bu sırada Alp Arslan, Mısır seferine çıkmıştı. Henüz Halep kuşatmasında bulunuyordu. Bizans ordusunun ilerleyişini duyunca süratle geri dönmeye karar verdi. Yaşlı ve yorgun askerlerini bırakarak emrindeki dinç kuvvetlerle Ahlata geldi. Birkaç kez barış teklif ettiyse de bunu Alparslanın korkusuna yorumlayan Romanos Diogenes, barışı reddetti. Artık savaş kaçınılmazdı. Devrin kaynaklarına göre Bizansın 200 binlik ordusuna karşı, Selçuklu kuvvetleri 50 bin kadardı. Bizans ordusundaki Peçenek ve Uz askerleri, karşılarındakinin Türk olduğunu görünce Selçuklu tarafına geçmişlerdi . İki ordu Malazgirt Ovasında mevzilendi. İslâm ülkelerinin her köşesinde, Alp Arslanın zafer kazanması için hutbe okunuyor, dua ediliyordu. Nihayet Alp Arslan ordusu ile cuma namazını kıldıktan sonra askerini oldukça etkileyen, coşkulu bir konuşma yaptı; şehit düşerse üstündeki beyaz elbisenin kefeni olduğunu, onunla gömülmesini vasiyet etti. Sonra eski Türk geleneğine uyarak atının kuyruğunu bağladı ve ordusunun başına geçti. ( 26Ağustos 1071 ) Alp Arslan sayıca çok üstün olan Bizans kuvvetlerine karşı Türk savaş taktiği olan Turan taktiğini başarıyla uyguladı. Askerlerin bir kısmı savaş alanının iki yanındaki tepelerde pusuya yattı. Diğer kuvvetler düşmana saldırdı ve kaçar gibi yaparak geri çekildiler (sahte ricat). Türklerin bozguna uğradığını zanneden Bizans kuvvetleri disiplinsiz bir şekilde Selçuklu kuvvetlerini takibe başladı ve merkezden epey ayrıldılar.


Pusuya doğru çekilen Bizans ordusu,bu tuzağı geç fark etti. Geri çekilmeye çalıştıkları sırada Ermeniler ve yedek kuvvetler savaş alanından kaçtılar. Tam anlamıyla çembere alınan Bizans ordusu, akşama kadar süren Türk hücumlarıyla âdeta yok edildi. İmparator yaralı olarak ele geçirildi (26 Ağustos 1071). Alp Arslan, imparatorun umduğunun aksine, ona çok iyi muamele etti; saygı gösterdi. Aralarında yapılan anlaşmaya göre, imparator kurtuluş akçası (fidye) karşılığında serbest bırakılacaktı. Ayrıca Bizansın elindeki bütün Müslüman esirler salıverilecek ve Selçuklulara yıllık vergi ödenecekti. Ancak Türk askerlerinin eşliğinde memleketine gönderilen Romanos Diogenes tahtından indirildi. Gözlerine mil çekilerek hapse atıldı. Yerine geçenler bu anlaşmayı tanımadılar. Bunun üzerine Türk komutanlara Anadolunun fethinin tamamlanması emri verildi. Malazgirt Zaferinin Önemi ve Sonuçları: Malazgirt Zaferi sonuçları itibarıyla hem Türk tarihi, hem de dünya tarihi bakımından çok büyük bir önem taşımaktadır. Malazgirt Zaferi sonucunda Anadolunun kapıları kesin olarak Türklere açılmış oluyordu. Böylece Anadolunun, Türklerin ebedî vatanı olması için en büyük adım atılmıştır. Zaferden sonra Anadoluda irili ufaklı birçok Türk devleti kurulmuş, Türkiye Cumhuriyetine kadar uzanan Türkiye tarihi başlamıştır. Bu zaferle, Türklerin İslâm dünyasındaki prestiji ve liderliği daha da güçlenmiştir. Malazgirt Zaferi, Avrupada da derin izler bırakmıştır.


TURAN TAKTİĞİ


Bizansın yenilmesi üzerine kendilerini de tehlikede gören Hristiyan Avrupa, Türklere karşı ittifaklar oluşturmuşlardır. Haçlı ittifakı aslında bu zafere bir tepki olarak doğmuştur. Haçlı Seferleriyle Türk ilerleyişi durdurulmak istenmiştir . Malazgirt Zaferi ile Anadolunun kapıları ardına kadar açılmış idi. Böylece Anadolunun Türkleşmesi safhası başlamış ve kısa süre zarfında Türkler Anadoluda çoğunluğu sağlamışlardır. Anadolunun çeşitli yerlerinde irili ufaklı Türk devletleri ortaya çıkmıştır.

----------

